# Run Error, obs crashed because of the avcodec-58.dll



## JZJ (Aug 14, 2019)

I use mingw32 and vs2017 to build the ffmpeg which have avcodec-58.dll  and then build the obs. The obs could run, but sometimes it will crashed because of the acvodec-58.dll. the log file is here


----------



## R1CH (Aug 14, 2019)

If you're building your own OBS then you should be able to debug locally to find the issue.


----------



## JZJ (Aug 14, 2019)

I dont konw, if  I use the old version ffmpeg, it have no problem at all. In the new version of ffmpeg, it could run an coule crash, once it could run, it can send SRT.


----------

